# Frame board left at Westwater Putin Sept 28



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey Ya'll

Through an apparent miscommunication, a large plank I use for rigging my raft was left at the Westwater putin on September 28th. Its probably about 2 feet by 6 feet, varnished, and I definitely like to spare the time to build a new one. Beer offered for its return.

Ben


----------

